
Grab your crayons, it’s coloring time - kirillzubovsky
https://www.colorabl.es/
======
puranjay
I love this site. On mobile, its such a pleasant experience to use it. It's
clear what the site is about and where to get what you want. From the fonts to
the padding, everything seems to fit. A great case study in form + function.

~~~
robbiejs
I agree, beautiful website. I'm viewing it on a desktop, and it's the first
thing I thought.

------
jeremymcanally
Awesome! I'll have to share these with some friends who have kiddos at home
right now.

I've been doing something similar at
[http://colorthisthing.com](http://colorthisthing.com). Skipped today for a
day off, but I've been posting one everyday since I started. Fun way to keep
my brain occupied since most of my other artistic outlets are shut down right
now.

~~~
AnonC
Thanks for sharing this. I browsed a few posts and liked it. I thought it’d be
nicer to have an archive page that shows all your creations (with clear
thumbnails and links to download). It doesn’t have to be infinite scrolling.
It could be a page with 20 posts each or so.

------
cardamomo
This site is hands down the best designed printable coloring page site I've
seen! I'm an elementary school teacher, so I've seen a lot.

~~~
hyfgfh
Let me present you my lord Cthulhu [https://www.chaosium.com/blogstaying-in-
color-in-at-home-wit...](https://www.chaosium.com/blogstaying-in-color-in-at-
home-with-chaosium-weve-made-call-of-cthulhu-the-coloring-book-a-free-
download/)

~~~
abiogenesis
Link is broken (.om -> .com)

~~~
tgv
That was obviously on purpose: chaos reigns!

------
fenwick67
It's interesting to me that someone made a website this complete and an
instagram page for a total of... 4 coloring book pages?

~~~
mackenziechild
Hah yeah my intention was to create a lot more, and maybe have some other
artists contribute some... But never got around to it unfortunately.

------
wpietri
Another good source is Color Our Collections, where 100+ museums dig into
their archives to find things that make for good coloring:
[http://library.nyam.org/colorourcollections/](http://library.nyam.org/colorourcollections/)

------
ravedave5
Really nicely designed site, but there's only 4 pages total?

~~~
emsign
Four aren't enough? How fast are you at coloring???

~~~
BubbaHool
a lot of people use coloring as stress relief, I, for example, use it. Believe
me, 4 pages are not that much, but these are really fun to do!

------
mobilemidget
been colouring with crayons a lot more since quarantine, daughter loves it, so
I'm happy. And just one 'wall/crayon' incident... took me a good 20 minutes of
cleaning :)

bought 500 sheets of A3, people luckily not buying that yet to wipe their
asses :)

~~~
steve_adams_86
I find melamine foam, like Mr Clean magic erasers, makes removing assorted
drawing implements from walls a lot easier. It'll even remove pen and pencil.
I add a little soap and just scrub away, rinsing frequently.

You have to be careful because it's an abrasive and some wall surfaces might
not like it. It seems fine on the paints I've cleaned, though.

~~~
frogpelt
I was worried about where you were going with that.

But yes, the magic eraser do clean walls very well.

------
tangent-man
Really nice artwork! I bet there are some kids off School who will love
coloring these + 100% free.. Nice one, thank-you.

~~~
mackenziechild
Thanks! Glad you like them :) Eventually I'll create more.

In the meantime though, some other artists that are giving away their coloring
pages for free:

Gal Shir: [https://galshir.com/crazy-space](https://galshir.com/crazy-space)
Nick Prodromou: [https://bynick.co.uk/shop/colouring-
pages](https://bynick.co.uk/shop/colouring-pages)

------
pjs_
I'd love to see a GAN coloring book generator.

~~~
jerf
Almost anything you could want from a GAN coloring book generator can be found
on Google/DDG image search with "coloring page $NOUN". I mean, you can find
almost _anything_ that way:
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=hacker+coloring+page&t=ha&ia=image...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=hacker+coloring+page&t=ha&ia=images&iax=images)
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=slug+coloring+page&t=ha&iar=images...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=slug+coloring+page&t=ha&iar=images&iax=images&ia=images)
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=bed+coloring+page&t=ha&iar=images&...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=bed+coloring+page&t=ha&iar=images&iax=images&ia=images)
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=teleport+coloring+page&t=ha&iar=im...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=teleport+coloring+page&t=ha&iar=images&iax=images&ia=images)

To save parsing the links, that's "hacker", "slug", "bed", and "teleport", all
of which have perfectly reasonable hits.

I literally can't think of a halfway plausible coloring page that isn't
covered that way. (Kinda thought I'd win that on "teleport", but... yeah,
nope. Slim pickings at one result, sure, but that's still one reasonable
result!)

Of course, you're pretty much writing off copyright laws in the process. How
much that bothers you is up to you.

------
smuser
Yeah this is a great idea for kids stuck inside! On a related note my friend
made free coloring pages for two of her artworks:
[https://www.gopaintthewild.com/coloringpages](https://www.gopaintthewild.com/coloringpages)

------
dchuk
I realize I’m about to ask about the aesthetic of an art website so cut me
some slack:

I love the visual style of this landing page. Anyone know of a bootstrap (or
other framework) theme with a similar style? Or a name for this style?

~~~
teapourer
I don't know of an exact theme, but I think you would be able to get a similar
effect by using a standard landing page theme and tweaking the fonts / colors
a little. Use a round typeface, double the font size, and choose vibrant
colors.

~~~
imwally
Yup, I think just bumping up the font size alone makes a huge difference,
along with increasing the line height and margins. I know some people dislike
this trend but I quite like it. Panic uses a similar style for the Playdate
website[1].

[1] [https://play.date](https://play.date)

------
1970-01-01
[https://www.disneyclips.com/funstuff/coloringbook.html](https://www.disneyclips.com/funstuff/coloringbook.html)

------
bsenftner
I don't know the link, or it is even still up, but I met a woman back in '01
that put together a coloring book site, internationalized it, and was
receiving $4K a week in Google advertising revenues. She had sections for 80+
countries international holiday, a often a few of whomever was their country's
founding people. When I last saw her, she was hip hop style covered in gold.

~~~
kirillzubovsky
Have you read "I'm Feeling Lucky: The Confessions of Google Employee Number
59" ?

Apparently in the early days of Google Ads, some clever people made large sums
of money. Some were scammers, but many were just very clever opportunists who
found a way. Sound like this woman figured it out!

------
wardnath
Happy to see work by Mackenzie Child. His design for developers course was
really helpful when I was trying to build a webpage from scratch with just an
engineering background.

[1] [https://mackenziechild.podia.com/design-for-
developers](https://mackenziechild.podia.com/design-for-developers)

~~~
jmccaf
I am interested in the story of how is personal name or brand is same as
MacKenzie-Childs, a home decor brand popular in my hometown Upstate NY. Their
items often have a white-black checkers : [https://www.mackenzie-
childs.com/](https://www.mackenzie-childs.com/)

~~~
mackenziechild
I have no relation to that company. Just unfortunate to share a name lol (I've
struggle with getting my stuff on Google for years because of them though ).

I think Mackenzie-Childs is two people, Mackenzie + Childs that formed that
company. Not sure if my parents knew about the company or not when they named
me lol

~~~
jmccaf
Thank for you for the response. I apologize for asking the obvious question,
you must get that alot. If it helps, my lovely godmother decked out her living
room and kitchen in Mackenzie-Childs (teapots, tables, napkins), so I have
positive design associations.

There is another software engineer in CA with same (unique) first and last
name as I. Fortunately he's career-successful, so I'll survive if SEO
confusion occurs. He accepted my Linked-In connection.

------
themodelplumber
Did anybody else just screenshot that Snack Attack image and start coloring it
on their computer? Pretty fun...

------
hairofadog
This reminds me of the Doodle Art posters our family used to gather around
when I was a kid in the 70's. Good times.

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=doodle+art+posters+1970s&t=osx&iar...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=doodle+art+posters+1970s&t=osx&iar=images&ia=images)

------
zwounds
It would be remiss of me not to mention
[https://www.crayola.com/featured/free-coloring-
pages/](https://www.crayola.com/featured/free-coloring-pages/)

~~~
joking
it makes perfect sense for a company that sells crayons to publish free
coloring pages.

~~~
ishi
Create a need and fill it

------
jahn716
Well, there went 15 minutes of my productivity... thanks (not sarcasm)!

------
StavrosK
It's not working for me. I click the A4 PDF on the Monster Mash page and it
takes me to a fullscreen Dopplr ad that I can't do anything on other than sign
up for Dopplr.

~~~
mackenziechild
Try again. I'm not sure what was causing this issue, but I added new links and
it should be working properly now :)

~~~
StavrosK
It's still taking me to the ad. I can click the X on mobile and see the PDF,
but I doubt the issue has been fixed on the desktop, where I was seeing it
before.

------
gambiting
Stupid question - if I wanted to import those into an iPad app and colour them
there(using an Apple Pencil or similar) - what would be the best way to do
that?

~~~
chrisa
I just tried it with Procreate - the files are PDFs, so they can't be brought
into procreate like that, so I had to download on my desktop, convert the PDF
to an image, then transfer it to the ipad and insert it into Procreate that
way.

Hope that helps!

------
terracatta
Another similar idea I saw recently
[https://colorthisthing.com/](https://colorthisthing.com/)

------
HenryBemis
Another site is [https://coloring.ws](https://coloring.ws)

